# Mountain lion down!



## RogerB

i Just got a call from my son. He and my two grandsons are hunting a ranch near Sanderson Texas. My 13-year old Grandson Conner just shot a 90lb female mountain lion! The Ranch Owner gave them his phone so they could call and let me know! Mountains lions decimate his deer and exotics on this 26,000 acre Ranch (no fences inside the property and yes - it's High Fence so I'd appreciate this not being turned into a debate)

The Ranch Owner just upgraded his mangement hunt to any whitetail on the place in appreciation for him killing the cat.
the Mountain lion has been hunting and killing the deer and exotics. Conner saw her when she came into the area and she chased after several deer. She came back a little later with a blackbuck and he hit her in the kill zone. The cat ran 80 yards and dropped. I don't have pictures. The cell phone coverage they have doesn't reach out there so pics will have to come later. 13 years old. Unbelieveable.


----------



## Spots and Dots

Oh sure a caged cat in a high fence enclosure......kidding!


Very cool. Good for the young man.


----------



## BretE

How'd the cat get in there?......


----------



## RG

Thats 2 cool and cannot wait for the photos. congrats to the grandson.


----------



## Shooter

Great job Conner!!! Can't wait to see the pic's.


----------



## w_r_ranch

Excellent!!! Look forward to the pictures!!!


----------



## RogerB

it's 26,000 acres, with it's share of mountains, valleys, etc. and besides no 10 foot fence is going to keep a cat out.
and before anyone asks - yes,the meat will be harvested and given to the Ranch Owner. One of his hands absolutely swears that Mountain Lion is excellent eating.


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Congrat's*

Man that my dream, I can't wait to see the pic's


----------



## RogerB

RG said:


> Thats 2 cool and cannot wait for the photos. congrats to the grandson.





Shooter said:


> Great job Conner!!! Can't wait to see the pic's.





w_r_ranch said:


> Excellent!!! Look forward to the pictures!!!


thanks guys. I'm stoked! I've heard these cats when I've hunted, I've seen their tracks, and I've seen the results of their hunts - but never have had the opportunity to shoot at one. Pretty awesome. it was killed with a Savage 300 at 115 yards.


----------



## Nwilkins

Wow cool story, congrats to Connor!!!!


----------



## BretE

RogerB said:


> it's 26,000 acres, with it's share of mountains, valleys, etc. and besides no 10 foot fence is going to keep a cat out.
> and before anyone asks - yes,the meat will be harvested and given to the Ranch Owner. One of his hands absolutely swears that Mountain Lion is excellent eating.


Gotcha......we caught a lion on a game cam in Maverick Cty. this year, he's on the hit list!


----------



## slabnabbin

Congrats to the young one on the kill of a lifetime in Texas. I'm sure there are plenty of life long hunters that would love to be in his shoes right now, especially me! Congrats again and can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## RogerB

thanks for the comments. I'll be sure he sees these. Stabnabbin - it's a 7 hour drive or I'd jump in my truck and go take the pics myself but they'll be hunting again in the morning. One for a Mule Deer the other (Conner) for any whitetail he wants (compliments of a grateful ranch owner).


----------



## Tommy2000

Very nice. He has gotta be stoked! I've had mountain lion meat from Idaho and I wasn't impressed with the taste. Don't think I'd want to try it again. Maybe a rug in his future?


----------



## RogerB

Tommy, this one may become a full mount - I don't know. When my wife heard about this she said "let's get her mounted for him" I almost fell over again - this woman NEVER says that. I gotta do some searching - I need to find a good Taxidermist that can do this right. 
anyone got any suggestions for me? San Antonio is my home - so anywhere around San Antonio up to Kerrville, south to Pleasanton , North to Austin I'm open to some suggestions. I know Schott's Taxidermy does a good job and they're my first stop for prices and ideas for what to do.


----------



## Redfishr

Great story......and NOW , any deer on the place..........AWESOME.
Hope he gets a giant.


----------



## RogerB

That place has some huge deer. Seeing them is a different story. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## finkikin

VERY 2COOL. I cant wait to see pics!!


----------



## RB II

Very cool. I have hunted Sanderson out of a high rack for over 25 years and never seen a cat, tracks at water holes but never an animal. That is a once in a lifetime chance. Congrats


----------



## finkikin

RogerB said:


> thanks guys. I'm stoked! I've heard these cats when I've hunted, I've seen their tracks, and I've seen the results of their hunts - but never have had the opportunity to shoot at one. Pretty awesome. it was killed with a Savage 300 at 115 yards.


As well I've seen the signs but NEVER had the chance as this young man did!!!!! Congrats to the young man. This is awesome!


----------



## RogerB

Looking for taxidermy suggestions folks. Anywhere within a 100 mile radius of San Antonio will be helpful. I want the best I can get for this.


----------



## Too Tall

Congrats to your Grandson Roger. Thats a fine shot.


Brete said:


> How'd the cat get in there?......


Up and over or duck and crawl. Bobcats I know will dig under a fence, don't see why the biggun's won't either.


----------



## RogerB

Thanks Tod. Both these boys are deadly shots. Both do well every year.


----------



## rdkerrville

RogerB said:


> Tommy, this one may become a full mount - I don't know. When my wife heard about this she said "let's get her mounted for him" I almost fell over again - this woman NEVER says that. I gotta do some searching - I need to find a good Taxidermist that can do this right.
> anyone got any suggestions for me? San Antonio is my home - so anywhere around San Antonio up to Kerrville, south to Pleasanton , North to Austin I'm open to some suggestions. I know Schott's Taxidermy does a good job and they're my first stop for prices and ideas for what to do.


Throphies by Carey in Kerrville . he does excellent work. He does all kind of animals. 830-792-3377. I sent my buddy in San Antonio to him with all his African animals and he was not dissapointed.


----------



## RogerB

Thank you. I'll look them up and give 'em a call.


----------



## Konan

Awesome job! That kid has to be so pumped!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Way to go!!!! Mountain Lion ON!!!!!


----------



## buckbuddy

*Totally-Awesome!...Congrats! to your Grandson!!







..Mark*

*BOY!!...These "2Cooler Kidos", have it going on!, this year!!*


----------



## RogerB

rdkerrville said:


> Throphies by Carey in Kerrville . he does excellent work. He does all kind of animals. 830-792-3377. I sent my buddy in San Antonio to him with all his African animals and he was not dissapointed.


Thank you for updating and adding the phone number. I really appreciate it


----------



## BretE

RogerB said:


> Thanks Tod. Both these boys are deadly shots. Both do well every year.


Poor cat, stuck in 26,000 acres of hi fence.........didn't have a prayer!........j/k....congrats to your grandson, I know you're proud!


----------



## RogerB

Thanks Brete. I know you're kidding. I appreciate all the congrats. I know he will too


----------



## Trouthunter

Very cool Roger...can't wait to see the pictures. 

I had one run across the road in front of me just outside of Comstock one evening...shocked the hell out of me lol. 

TH


----------



## RogerB

Thanks Martin. The closest I ever came to getting a cat was 10 years ago. But all I saw was the tail and back legs going into the brush


----------



## Po Boy

Roger, I know that Hibler's in Kingsville is outside your specified mileage range but if you don't find what you are looking for it may be worth talking to him he does excellent work.


----------



## RogerB

Thanks Po Boy. Just in case would you happen to know the phone number?


----------



## wtc3

Hibler's is 361-592-9661. I've seen some really good BIG cats come out of his shop. The website is hiblertaxidermy.com

Congrats to the young hunter!!!


----------



## RogerB

Thanks! I'll check the wesite too. I appreciate it


----------



## WildThings

Congrats and can't wait to see the pictures


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

PS: Can't wait for the pictures and can not wait to see what he gets when he gets to go back again!!! Way to go young man!!!


----------



## BIG JIMMIE

congrats to your grandson


----------



## RogerB

Ex Boat Capt. Carp said:


> PS: Can't wait for the pictures and can not wait to see what he gets when he gets to go back again!!! Way to go young man!!!


I hear you. Both boys are hunting tomorrow and Sunday if necessary. This is a "no kill, no pay" hunt so if they don't get their deer they'll need to go back. I'm hoping for a couple of phone calls tomorrow.


----------



## broadonrod

Congrats to that young man!!!! That is 2cool !!!! That's a much better trophy than any whitetail to me!!! Brett


----------



## berto

Thats AWESOME!


----------



## tbone2374

Congrats!


----------



## 9121SS

Congrats to the young man!


----------



## spurgersalty

Just to point something out.....HEY W.R. Ranch, maybe you could call Rogers grandson for some pointers!

J/k W.R..........congrats to the young man Roger.


----------



## activescrape

He will never forget it! 13 years old and killed a lion. I guess he will have plenty to talk about at school after the holidays BTW, I know a woman that killed one with a bow out of a tree, dogs had bayed it, anyway she ate it and said it was great.


----------



## chazenreds

What an experience for any hunter, but to be 13 and kill a big cat. That is a lifetime memory. I see an Africa hunt in his future, he'll probably be determined on getting a bigger cat one day. Congrats.


----------



## Sea-Slug

Congrats! Awesome.


----------



## jimk

Congratulations to the young man! I have yet to see one in the wild....that's a special memory!


----------



## BIGMIKE77

Congrats to your Grandson


----------



## pacontender

Congrats to your grandson.

Authentic Trophies Taxidermy in LaVernia is who did the one our trapper caught. He did a brood job. David Verrips is the owner. Stay away from Dan Verrips.


----------



## RogerB

Thanks for the info pacontender. I'll check 'em out.


----------



## solaction

Roger
Give Woodbury's in Kerrville/Ingram a call, they have done very good work for me in the past. 830-367-5855

A little of there work.


----------



## Trouthunter

> Hibler's in Kingsville


I have seen some of Hibler's work Roger...top notch for sure and certain.

TH


----------



## RogerB

Thank you! Appreciate the info. I'll give 'em a call.


----------



## RogerB

Martin. They have a website and I looked last night. So far all the recommendations have been quality recommendations. Great info from everyone. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Charles Helm

Jerry has done my African animals, although he is farther that you wanted.

Huffaker Taxidermy:










[Not mine, just a picture from his "North American" gallery.]


----------



## w_r_ranch

Also outside your 100 mile range (by a little) but Scott Blezinger out of Industry is where I'll take mine.

*Scott Blezinger Taxidermy

*


----------



## mpope13

solaction said:


> Roger
> Give Woodbury's in Kerrville/Ingram a call, they have done very good work for me in the past. 830-367-5855
> 
> A little of there work.


+1 they do great work!!


----------



## MLK

Congratulations, very nice and I'm jealous we have seen their tracks on places I've hinted and seen them before but have not had a chance to get one yet. Are places are low fences, but a cat taken under high fence specially on 26000 acres,in my book is fair chase. Again congrats


----------



## Raven

Congrats to the young man. Good shooting!


----------



## Bukkskin

Congrats to your grandson, RogerB.
Once in a lifetime deal. Get them pics up.


----------



## texasbagman

I shot a big male several years ago out North of Sanderson several years ago. Took it to Hippo taxidermy in Alpine and they did a nice rug for it.

Lots of cats out there.


----------



## Knifeman

That is 2cool. Congrats to you and your grandson.


----------



## RogerB

They should be home sometime tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing this cat and getting some pics


----------



## brush popper

Congrats to the Grandson, Dad and Grandpa. To bad you couldn't be there to share that moment! The 300 savage strikes again! (Man I love that round)


----------



## RogerB

It's a great gun. Model 99 lever action. It took down a nice Mountain Elk about 5 years ago at 295 yards. And has taken a few deer as well.


----------



## Knifeman

RogerB said:


> It's a great gun. Model 99 lever action. It took down a nice Mountain Elk about 5 years ago at 295 yards. And has taken a few deer as well.


 Roger is that the rifle with the round counter on the left side. My cousin had one with the round counter on it and I have been looking for one for 20 pulse years.


----------



## RogerB

No. This has no round counter. I bought this from a guy who lived in Wisconsin. It was his Dads gun. Long story behind why he sold it. But it's all original. This is the rifle with the rotary magazine. Holds 5 rounds It's a blast to shoot


----------



## fishingtwo

congradulations to your grandson RogerB, cant wait for the pics


----------



## rebelangler

Awesome job to everyone involved. Especially the young hunter.


----------



## CHARLIE

Come on Rog, hurry with the pictures


----------



## RogerB

Still waiting - as patiently as possible - for them to get back so I can post 'em. I cant't wait to see this cat.


----------



## sotexhookset

Read 100% from your first post to the end lookin for those pics. Congrats to your grandson for such an awesome kill. With "free reign" from the ranch owner for any WT now, Grandma might be having to make the decision of taking a B&C WT to the taxidermist along with the cat. A good problem to have for you and your grandson.


----------



## Mikeyhunts

*taxidermist*

Roger, here is a recommendation.

Jerry and international Wildlife Studio did my leopard.
Really good guy, and does a ton of exotic work.
Small one person shop, versus a big shop.
http://www.internationalwildlife.net
(830) 796-7800
OWNED AND OPERATED BY:
JERRY AND DONNA CAZARES


__
https://flic.kr/p/6292650533


__
https://flic.kr/p/6293178276


----------



## RogerB

Thanks. Just heard from my son. Seems the truck is having a problem getting started. Hope to hear more shortly. I really don't want to make a 10 hour round trip drive.


----------



## Too Tall

Mikeyhunts said:


> Roger, here is a recommendation.
> 
> Jerry and international Wildlife Studio did my leopard.
> Really good guy, and does a ton of exotic work.
> Small one person shop, versus a big shop.
> http://www.internationalwildlife.net
> (830) 796-7800
> OWNED AND OPERATED BY:
> JERRY AND DONNA CAZARES
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6292650533
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6293178276


He did an Axis for a friend of mine. Very nice work and his shop is worth a visit.


----------



## RogerB

They're on their way home. With a mountain lion and what I understand to be a big 6 point whitetail. Grandson wanted to shoot it and it was his choice. Pics tonight when I can get them.


----------



## Carp

i think most of 2cool hunting board is waiting for those pics...


----------



## RogerB

finally. Here's two pics. sent from a cell phone that automatically crops the pics before sending. I'll take some when they get in town. Still a couple of hours away.


----------



## wtc3

Gonna look great on the wall!!

Congrats to him again!!


----------



## troutslayer

nice


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

2COOL!!! Darn cat looks like a deer slayer!! LION ON!!!!!


----------



## WildThings

Saawwweeeeettttt looking cat


----------



## RogerB

he took a nice 6point too weighed in at 70lbs minus head, hide and innards. Good looking cat, big claws on her too.
​


----------



## NitroNX898

That is just 2cool, congrats to him


----------



## stxhunter23

Hunt of a lifetime, way to go for you and your gransdon. Nothing beats the smile on a kids face after killing a nice animal no mater what it is. I would recommend Schotts, have used him for the last couple of years.


----------



## RogerB

As I understand it, folks came from miles around to see this cat after they brought it in. As soon as the pics get uploaded I'll have a couple more to post. It's the first cat killed on this ranch in some time. The big cats have killed a number animals. This one had killed a gazelle ( a 3,000.00 game animal).


----------



## Josh5

that is awesome congrats to the young man.
hunt/surprise of a lifetime!!!


----------



## RogerB

I have a few more. But this one shows the Savage 300. My Son on the left, Grandson on the right and the cat in front of them. A few more phone calls to make to taxidermist but I think I'm close to deciding on which one to use.​


----------



## pg542

Mikeyhunts said:


> Roger, here is a recommendation.
> 
> Jerry and international Wildlife Studio did my leopard.
> Really good guy, and does a ton of exotic work.
> Small one person shop, versus a big shop.
> http://www.internationalwildlife.net
> (830) 796-7800
> OWNED AND OPERATED BY:
> JERRY AND DONNA CAZARES
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6292650533
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/6293178276


 x3 on Jerry Cazares. Both of them are great people. They did an axis for me as well and I couldn't be more pleased. I've not seen any of their "cats" but their African plains animals are stunning. I'm sure he'd have photos and references for some cats. It seems like the eyes are what makes/breaks a cat mount. Located in Bandera. ...Congrats to the young man on a lifetime trophy.....Very cool.....


----------



## Bucksnort

What a great trophy. He will most likely never do that again.


----------



## barbless

really AWESOME, thanks for sharing this with us. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## saltylady

*Big Congratulations to your grandson, bet he hasnt quit smiling in*
*days. very nice of you to have it mounted for him. one hunt he will never forget. hope he got a nice whitetail too.*


----------



## RogerB

yes he did. He took a nice 3.5 year old 6 point with no brow tines. Even though the Ranch Owner upgraded his hunt to "any whitetail" Conner elected to shoot the cull buck. Made the Ranch Owner even happier that a cull was off his place. He had a heck of a time. This is a place he'll be going back to. I'll make sure of that. the Management "no kill, no pay" hunts offered there are worth the time and distance. Especially when you have the opportunity to see exotics that you won't see in other place (except maybe the Y.O and a few others).


----------



## finkikin

HE!! YEAH, way to go! look at the paws on that cat!


----------



## RogerB

the claws on this cat were an inch long. Talk about something that would ruin your day!


----------



## RogerB

stxhunter23 said:


> Hunt of a lifetime, way to go for you and your gransdon. Nothing beats the smile on a kids face after killing a nice animal no mater what it is. I would recommend Schotts, have used him for the last couple of years.


Well,
After a lot of thought, looking at websites and a few phone calls - I've decided on my original choice which is Schott's Taxidermy. Rodney Schott's has done awesome work on the white tail bucks my son and grandsons have taken in the past and the quality of his work is outstanding.

I very much appreciate everyone's suggestions and I did give them a lot of consideration. But Schott's is close and it's easier to have it done there. Again - thanks to all of you who offered suggestions - one thing for sure, while I was waiting very impatiently for these boys to get within cell phone range it was a very enjoyable wait while I browsed the galleries of some of the finest taxidermists in Texas and that includes our own 2cooler WildThings - he's got some great mounts. 
Again - thanks everyone. This cat is being turned into a full rug with head and feet. The skull will be bleached and mounted seperately.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

RogerB said:


> Well,
> After a lot of thought, looking at websites and a few phone calls - I've decided on my original choice which is Schott's Taxidermy. Rodney Schott's has done awesome work on the white tail bucks my son and grandsons have taken in the past and the quality of his work is outstanding.
> 
> I very much appreciate everyone's suggestions and I did give them a lot of consideration. But Schott's is close and it's easier to have it done there. Again - thanks to all of you who offered suggestions - one thing for sure, while I was waiting very impatiently for these boys to get within cell phone range it was a very enjoyable wait while I browsed the galleries of some of the finest taxidermists in Texas and that includes our own 2cooler WildThings - he's got some great mounts.
> Again - thanks everyone. This cat is being turned into a full rug with head and feet. The skull will be bleached and mounted seperately.


Rodney does some great work, Roger...congrats to your grandson. :cheers:


----------



## MakoMark

Nice cat that's on the top of my hit list. I've hunted lot of S. Texas and still have not seen one.


----------



## Tom_in_SA

I think you can get a skull mount and a body mount, you going to do that? Congratulations to all!


----------



## RogerB

yup, talked with Rodney - he's going to do a full rug - and the skull will be bleached and mounted seperate.


----------



## Johnboat

*Thats what I would do too*



RogerB said:


> yup, talked with Rodney - he's going to do a full rug - and the skull will be bleached and mounted seperate.


He will get two trophies: 1. the rug which can fit into lots of places in a den, or on back of a sofa or on a bed (they will use a form with fake teeth tongue, etc that looks great). 2. the actual bleached skull with the real teeth.

Congrats


----------



## BATWING

Wow Roger! Im sure you are a proud dad and grand father. Congrats to your son and grandson.


----------



## fisHRman

That is awesome. I killed my first deer with Savage Model 99 in .300 Savage. Great gun, great hunt , great trophy - lucky kid!


----------



## WildThings

RogerB said:


> Well,
> After a lot of thought, looking at websites and a few phone calls - I've decided on my original choice which is Schott's Taxidermy. Rodney Schott's has done awesome work on the white tail bucks my son and grandsons have taken in the past and the quality of his work is outstanding.
> 
> I browsed the galleries of some of the finest taxidermists in Texas and that includes our own 2cooler WildThings - he's got some great mounts.
> Again - thanks everyone. This cat is being turned into a full rug with head and feet. The skull will be bleached and mounted seperately.


You've made a fine choice - Rodney will do an outstanding job on it - Please post pictures when it's completed

Oh and thanks for the kind words!

WildThings


----------



## RogerB

Thanks WT and I will post when everything is done.


----------



## Law Dog

Congrat's !!! Look forward to the pictures!!!


----------



## StoryTeller

What an expierence. Great job.


----------



## Kicker

Hail of a memory fo sho!!!!!!!


----------



## ROBOWADER

The cat had a black buck when he shot her????????? Wow!!!


----------



## RogerB

actually, I found out when they got home it was a gazelle.


----------



## RogerB

Law Dog said:


> Congrat's !!! Look forward to the pictures!!!


here's the best of them
























A couple of more to follow​


----------



## Pablo

That's just freakin' awesome, Roger! Congrats to him and to you for passing that hunting gene on down!

Was that at Indianhead?


----------



## RogerB

here's one more of the cat. And a couple of the 6 point cull he took the next morning with a Stevens .243


----------



## Bucksnort

What a great trophy


----------



## RogerB

Pablo said:


> That's just freakin' awesome, Roger! Congrats to him and to you for passing that hunting gene on down!
> 
> Was that at Indianhead?


nope - it's a Ranch called the Forrest Ranch located about halfway between Dryden and Sanderson.


----------



## k-dog

congrats! on the cat!!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Great pictures Roger! Make sure he knows that he's done something that a lot and I do mean a LOT of hunters never have the opportunity to do.

TH


----------



## Bill C

That's a hunt he'll remember for the rest of his life.


----------



## RogerB

Trouthunter said:


> Great pictures Roger! Make sure he knows that he's done something that a lot and I do mean a LOT of hunters never have the opportunity to do.
> 
> TH


oh he knows. Believe me, he knows he heard that over and over again.
The owner made the the comment that many a grown man had tried and failed to successfully hunt these cats and some had missed cats when faced with the opportunity. The number of grown and grizzled old hunters, ranchers and ranch hands that congratulated him made him realize how fortunate he was.


----------



## ruben f.

grew up in sanderson. Love ol terrell county. Seen a few cats killed by oldtimers out there. One of the best was F.M.Galvan. Heck of a cat trapper/hunter. Always wished I could have killed one myself. Congrats to the hunter!


----------



## RogerB

once again, thanks everyone. I think I'm going to copy this thread down to a word doc and print it out, put it in a binder and give to my Grandson. It'll be something he'll appreciate.


----------



## WildThings

That's a great idea RogerB. If he doesn't now he will certainly appreciate it when he's older!!


----------



## Trout321

Is this ranch called the Steven "Forest" ranch? We hunt next to it and its very similar in size? I got me a mountain lion four years ago there and they are awesome creatures!


----------



## RogerB

Trout321- I believe that's what the name of the Ranch is. I don't know for sure - but I think it's called the Forest or Forrest Ranch. Steve Forrest is the owner.


----------



## BlueHeron

Came across this facebook post the other day. The pic was taken on a timer and the guy had no idea the lion was right there.


----------



## devil1824

Saw it last year.


----------



## superspook

nope thats real, that guy there went to jr. high with my sisters, best friends brothers hair dresser in Baytown.


----------



## wampuscat

Congrats on the lion, must of been a heck of a hunt for him. Just curious if ya know what type of blind he shot it out of? #10 impala


----------



## RogerB

got the rug back today! here's a couple of pics
















​


----------



## BIG JIMMIE

very nice


----------



## Trouthunter

Way cool Roger! That turned out great!

TH


----------



## wtc3

Looks great!! I was down in that part of the country a couple of weeks ago and was thinking about his lion!!


----------



## spurgersalty

Man that looks great! 
Proud Pappa huh:thumbup:
Where ya been man, haven't seen you post lately?


----------



## RogerB

spurgersalty said:


> Man that looks great!
> Proud Pappa huh:thumbup:
> Where ya been man, haven't seen you post lately?


I still come here a browse but I've been so busy this year I didn't realize how fast this year has passed already. hopefully, things will slow down some as we move towards the fall.


----------



## Bukkskin

That came out Really Nice, RogerB.


----------



## RogerB

thanks for the comments from everyone. here's the skull mount








​


----------



## Bucksnort

Looks great. Ya'll gonna leave it as a table clothe?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Nice, both of them!! Congrats!!


----------



## RogerB

Bucksnort said:


> Looks great. Ya'll gonna leave it as a table clothe?


Danny - I would in a heartbeat - but that would mean the table would go into the garage and the wife would buy a brand new one for the house. 

although - come to think of it - that might not be such a bad solution. :rotfl:


----------



## WildThings

Something to be extremely proud of!!


----------



## troutslayer

Very Nice!!!


----------



## oOslikOo

very cool! congrats!


----------



## saltaholic

Awesome looking rug!!!!


----------



## BrushyHillGuide

Man, that's terrific! We have one or two a year come through the ranch I manage but I've never been able to shoot one. They're terrible on our deer herd. Had a female with cubs about 6 years ago and we found fresh kills daily until she finally got scared enough to move on. Talk about a trophy of a lifetime- a lion without dogs - AMAZING! Wow! 2Cool!


----------



## jimtexas68

Congratulations to your grandson and to you! I'm sure your whole family is very proud. The taxidermy work on the hide and the skull look fantastic. The turnaround time on the work was unbelievably fast in just eight months. Who was the taxidermist? I would love to use him if he's anywhere close. Thanks


----------



## RogerB

jimtexas68 said:


> Who was the taxidermist? I would love to use him if he's anywhere close. Thanks


Jim - the Taxidermist is Rodney Schott here's his link. He's done shoulder mounts on the boys deer as well. His work is quality work
http://www.schott-taxidermy.com/Schott_Taxidermy_LLC/Home.html

next door is Schott's meat market run by his brother - they process all the deer we take in this family and do a good job


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

Very nice! Rodney did a great job!

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Papabearclif

Thats pretty cool


----------

